# how can i block internet in stand alone PC inserting proxy address



## haris_husain (Aug 18, 2009)

how can i block internet in stand alone pc by using third party utility that block internet in any browser.


----------



## super442009 (Aug 18, 2009)

:smile:If you are using Internet explorer do the following:
Click the tools menu bar option
Select "Internet Options"
Then select "Connections"
On the lower right hand corner click on " LAN Settings"
Go to "proxy server" 
Put a check mark in the box that says" Use a proxy server for your LAN"
In the address box type IP address: 127.0.0.1 port 80 
Also check the box that says" Bypass proxy server for local addresses"
click ok, then ok again.
close the browser, then open the browser again and try to access a website. 
You should get an error message stating that " The page cannot be displayed"
If that happens, then you have successfully block Internet access on that computer.


----------



## haris_husain (Aug 18, 2009)

i did this for ie, ff and chrome but end user can easily remove it. is thier any third party utility that sort out my issue.


----------

